# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  PySide vs wxPython ?

## shaoling

Bonjour  tous,

Je viens de me remettre au Python (en version 2.7.1) et je ne sais pas quelle librairie choisir pour faire du GUI.
J'hsite entre ces 2 :
- PySide : en licence LGPL, je pourrais facilement faire des logiciels "propritaires" si besoin, et elle se sert de Qt que je n'ai pas besoin de prsenter.
- wxPython qu'apparemment beaucoup de personnes utilisent : pourrais-je faire des programmes commerciaux avec cette librairie ?

Je sais que PySide apportent d'autres fonctionnalits que la GUI comme le XML, la gestion du rseau... D'ailleurs  ce propos, pourquoi utiliser la gestion du rseau par Qt, plutt que d'utiliser la gestion du rseau qui est intgre initialement  Python ? Il y a-t-il une diffrence entre les 2 ?

Si jamais vous connaissez ces 2 librairies, ou l'une d'entre elles, et que vous pouviez me dire les avantages (et inconvnients) de chacune d'elle, j'en serai ravi :-)

Merci d'avance.

----------


## dourouc05

PySide est sous  vraie  LGPL, wxPython sous un driv de la LGPL. Donc, des programmes commerciaux pour les deux. 

L'avantage de PySide est que c'est un binding de Qt, donc beaucoup plus de bibliothques que wxWidgets  la base de wxPython. Python tant dj beaucoup plus charg dans sa bibliothque standard que le C++, c'est un moins gros avantage. 

Grer le rseau par Qt ou par Python, a dpend ce que tu dois faire : pour de la simple gestion de rseau sur desktop, aucun problme, ils feront la mme chose ; maintenant, sur mobile, Qt dispose du Bearer Management, c'est--dire que tu t'affranchis des pertes de signal et autres joyeusets du monde mobile. 

Autre avantage de PySide : une FAQ plus complte et plus  jour (pyqt.developpez.com/faq/). Tu as aussi une gestion des bases de donnes relationnelles, du SVG, de l'OpenGL, de WebKit de base. 

En gros, PySide est plus prvu comme un framework complet, tu n'as pas besoin de grand-chose d'autre pour des applications compltes ; avec wxPython, on se concentre sur la GUI.

----------


## shaoling

Gnial, je ne m'attendais pas  une rponse si complte !
J'ai d'ores et dj install Qt4 et PySide sur mon Mac, il ne me reste plus qu' lire quelques tutos :-)

Autre avantage pour PyQt (enfin PySide), c'est QtDesigner paraitrait-il, qui faciliterait la cration du GUI (pour avoir tester 5 minutes, je me suis rgal).

Par contre la FAQ n'est pas trop  jour on dirait  certains endroits, par exemple pour l'installation sous Mac : il existe maintenant un package (.pkg) qui l'installe automatiquement.

Merci beaucoup, et bonne journe !

----------

